# Cage Rage 27 "Step Up" Discussion Thread



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

*CAGE RAGE 27 - STEP UP - July 12th 2008 *
*Wembley Arena - London*​ 
Phil Baroni Vs. Scott Jansen​ 
Robert Berry Vs. Neil Grove

James McSweeney Vs. Mustapha Alturk *(British Heavyweight Title)*

John Phillips Vs. Tom Watson

Scott Jansen Vs. Joe Mac

Dave Legeno Vs. Kev Sims

Ashleigh Grimshaw Vs. Robbie Olivier *(British Featherweight Title)*

Dean Jones Vs. Francis Heagney *(British Leightweight Title)*

Tevi Say Vs. Aisling Daley

Umidjon Mavlyanov Vs. Ricki Andrews

James Elson Vs. Dave Van Gas


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

woah stacked card!!! hehe


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

*



McSweeney Vs. Alturk

Click to expand...

*seems like a fight in star trek


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

Dave Legeno Vs. Kev Sims is scrubbed, it has been replaced with Stav Economou Vs Piotor Kusmierz

Phil Baroni Vs Scott Jansen has also been added, along with Cristian Binda V One Punch Pickett


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Phil Baroni is fighting so soon after his last beating? I wonder if he will make weight for WW...


----------



## MoopsiePuffs (Jan 16, 2007)

is this on sky sports like 26 was?


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

Nah I think it is on Nuts.tv.. I had a msg from Neil Grove about it, so I will check what channel it is... I think it may be 207


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

davelewis2k6 said:


> is this on sky sports like 26 was?


It says on the poster

What wozza said.


----------



## bulldozer (Jul 11, 2008)

Can anyone tell what time Cage Rage kicks off tomorrow? I want to see a fight on the undercard Hansi Petter Petterson, but don't know what time his fight is on?

Thanks


----------



## MoopsiePuffs (Jan 16, 2007)

atleast Phil adds a bit of glamour to this event, should be sweet, Berry - Grove = fireworks and early KO.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

davelewis2k6 said:


> atleast Phil adds a bit of glamour to this event, should be sweet, Berry - Grove = fireworks and early KO.


Did you see there last fight?


----------



## MoopsiePuffs (Jan 16, 2007)

anyone know what fights are gonna be televised? its got a 2 hour slot, so they wont show them all.


----------



## MoopsiePuffs (Jan 16, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Did you see there last fight?


yeah, twas unfortunate stoppage, i expect better this time.


----------



## McGrath (May 20, 2008)

*Cage Rage Step It Up*

I just got home from this show and happy to say WOW, what a show, the undercard was very strong and the TV fights were even better, there was two fan fights and it was just a great atmosphere even if the stadium was half full anyone else go>?


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I wernt there but i did watch it it on t.v, what was peoples reaction to Baroni getting headbutted?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

*Cage Rage 27 results*

-Jason Young def. Francis Heagney by Decision 
-Brad Pickett def. Christian Binda by Submission (Guillotene Choke) - Round 2 
-Robbie Olivier def. Ashleigh Grimshaw by Submission (RNC) - Round 2 
-Stav Economou def. Piotr Kusmierz by Decision 
-Tom Watson def. John Phillips by Decision 
-Mustapha Al-Turk def. James McSweeney by TKO (Punches) - Round 1 
-Neil Grove def. Robery Buzz Berry by TKO (Punches) - Round 2 
-Phil Baroni def. Scott Jansen by KO (Punch) - Round 1


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

did u see that guy headbutting baroni after he kod jansen i thought headbutts werent allowed haha great way to promote the sport wot an absoulute dikhead


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Yea i saw that and thought to myself hes fuc%ed it up for jensen now aswell. Then that Jensens gf comes into the ring and calls Baroni a wanker, r they stupid or somthing? What sport do they think there man is competing in. He headbutted Baroni and Baroni stood there as if it hadnt happened so you gott give him that, bad way to end a fairly decent cage rage tho


----------



## McGrath (May 20, 2008)

The crowd was most gone when the headbut took place fans just watched.

The polish guy when he was fighting in the match of the night, at the end the crowd kicked off lots of poland fans were told to leave. Really good PPV


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

xAmRiT said:


> Yea i saw that and thought to myself hes fuc%ed it up for jensen now aswell. Then that Jensens gf comes into the ring and calls Baroni a wanker, r they stupid or somthing? What sport do they think there man is competing in. He headbutted Baroni and Baroni stood there as if it hadnt happened so you gott give him that, bad way to end a fairly decent cage rage tho


thats right his gf did call him a wanker i forgot and yeah props to baroni for not hitting that dumbass cus i would hav.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah I thought of all people Baroni would be the one to hit him back but fair play to him. He must just be secure in the knowledge that he is THE BEST EVA! EVA!.

Not really sure why they got stood up in the first place cos he'd just got mount but I suppose it's Cage Rage.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah that stand up was stupid.

First televised fight was bit of a slugfest..

Good performance by Tom Watson, complete domination, shame he couldn't get the armbar at the end there.

Mustapha Alturks G+P was funny to watch, real bad looking, but the ref stopped it anyway.

Grove - was impressive, thought it was gonna be similar to there first fight where Berry dominated round 1 but then quit after the round was over, but Grove showed some nice leg kicks, looked like a weird technique but effective none the less.

Baroni did what could be expected. Why the fook did the ref stand it up when Baroni mounted him?


----------



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

they should BAN all idiots, Bitc$^$%&SSS and Stupid Family members inside the cage or ring as it is disgraceful to the sport they are just putting down MMA, I hope orgs will be strict on this situations


----------



## ELGEE (Jul 14, 2008)

what a bunch of pikey cunts,lol why is the kid fighting ???

those are the type of chavvy twats that make the sport look like pikey fighting.

the fact that phil didnt even blink at the headbutt made the prick look like 
a complete *****, come on what sort of person cant KO someone with a full-on snidey headbutt.

i would have for sure.lol


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

You can KO someone with a headbutt???


----------



## uncle kimora (Jul 15, 2008)

*cage rage*

that was such a laugh at cage rage on saturday, from the rioting poles to the gypo jansen gang. All in all the fights were very good. van gas/elson and heagney/young were good to watch. Although how they put a clown like jansen in the ring with Baroni is beyond me. You've got a guy who has fought for the ufc middleweight title against a juiced up member of the blazing squad. Maybe this is a reality check for jansen and will show him that he is actually garbage and maybe teach him not to put his left hand in his short pocket when he's throwing that rusty right. Cant wait for cage rage 28 jake bostwick v's wanderlai silva.


----------

